# Ska the G-Shep



## Martlie (Sep 23, 2010)

Like the world needs more sheps bahaha.
Oh well.

*Suggestions and critiques are welcome.
She's a work in progress.*

All pictures by me.

Enjoy~











*Name:* Ska
*Age:* 18
*Sex:* Female
*Species:* German Shepherd
*Height:* 5'3"
*Weight:* 115 lbs.

*Appearance:*
- Hair and fur: Regular GSD fur with the "liver" coloration http://kerschberger.com/GermanShepherdTypes_files/liver.JPG
- Markings: GSD "blanket" marking http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/classified/89407.jpg
*-* Eye color: Gray-blue
- Other features: Dark brown-red hair optional in anthro form
*
Behavior and Personality:* Redneck. Logical rather than emotional, but mostly carefree. Social. Afraid of conflicts.

*Skills: *Not many. Eating a lot?
*Weaknesses:* Unable to handle not being in control or conflicts

*Likes:* Hunting, working on cars, driving, snowmobiling, playing guitar
*Dislikes:* Not having alone-time, being hungry, disorganization

*History:  *None yet, really


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 23, 2010)

I didn't know you were a girl! I like GSDs. They're cool dogs.


----------



## Martlie (Sep 23, 2010)

I am indeed of the female variety x)
I love me some sheps too.
I'm not some tough marine or other variety of badass dude, but hopefully I can pull off the GSD okay XD


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 23, 2010)

Martlie said:


> I am indeed of the female variety x)
> I love me some sheps too.
> I'm not some tough marine or other variety of badass dude, but hopefully I can pull off the GSD okay XD


 
I say make the Character match the player not vice versa :3


----------



## Martlie (Sep 23, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> I say make the Character match the player not vice versa :3


 
Hmm? I just mean it seems like anthro german shepherds seem to be either decked out in SWAT uniform or nazi outfits.
It was mostly a joke. German shepherds in the fandom have always struck me as the "tough guys'" sonas. Same with dobermans and rottweilers and what have you.
Ska's just a small, simple, backwoods kind of shep bahaha. And female.
Nothing tough and intimidating about her or me haha.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 23, 2010)

Martlie said:


> Hmm? I just mean it seems like anthro german shepherds seem to be either decked out in SWAT uniform or nazi outfits.
> It was mostly a joke. German shepherds in the fandom have always struck me as the "tough guys'" sonas. Same with dobermans and rottweilers and what have you.
> Ska's just a small, simple, backwoods kind of shep bahaha. And female.
> Nothing tough and intimidating about her or me haha.


 
hehe, and Sergals are known for rape gore vore, overly aggressive ect. ect. pretty much the embodiment of violence, however I'm more like a teddy bear


----------



## Martlie (Sep 23, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> hehe, and Sergals are known for rape gore vore, overly aggressive ect. ect. pretty much the embodiment of violence, however I'm more like a teddy bear


 
Well we can go live on the island of misfits sonas together XD


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 23, 2010)

Martlie said:


> Well we can go live on the island of misfits sonas together XD


 
agreed XD


----------



## Kyri (Sep 23, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> hehe, and Sergals are known for rape gore vore, overly aggressive ect. ect. pretty much the embodiment of violence, however I'm more like a teddy bear


and foxes/wolves are known for being gay...yet here I am lol..


----------



## Martlie (Sep 23, 2010)

KyriannRedFox said:


> and foxes/wolves are known for being gay...yet here I am lol..


 
Well then it's just one big not-meeting-the-stereotype party, then, isn't it x3


----------



## Kyri (Sep 23, 2010)

hehe indeed it is! :3..Party!!


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 23, 2010)

I like her markings.


----------



## Martlie (Sep 24, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I like her markings.


 
Thank you very much!  I was hoping they weren't too boring.
I really wanted to stick with realistic markings, but at the same time, didn't want to be "just another GSD".

I haven't decided on the black bar over her eyes. It's ganked from my very first GSD OC whom I've always loved.


----------



## Xavan (Sep 24, 2010)

Hell yes, another GSD! I love these dogs! I have been into them forever, never a moment in my life I haven't had a pet g-shep. I like the SWAT idea, but the whole nazi thing, I mean seriously, that's like talking about the CSI furry thing (don't get mad at me Fodder). Could you tell me were you got your pic made, or did you do it yourself. Also, terrible timing, but Kyriann, does that refer to Kyriann my wayward son?


----------



## Martlie (Sep 24, 2010)

Xavan said:


> Hell yes, another GSD! I love these dogs! I have been into them forever, never a moment in my life I haven't had a pet g-shep. I like the SWAT idea, but the whole nazi thing, I mean seriously, that's like talking about the CSI furry thing (don't get mad at me Fodder). Could you tell me were you got your pic made, or did you do it yourself. Also, terrible timing, but Kyriann, does that refer to Kyriann my wayward son?


 
Fodder's gonna find you and hunt you down bahaha.
But yeah I made it myself  I'm open for commissions if you'd like one. Commissioned reference sheets are more finished than the one showed.


----------



## Kyri (Sep 24, 2010)

Xavan said:


> Hell yes, another GSD! I love these dogs! I have been into them forever, never a moment in my life I haven't had a pet g-shep. I like the SWAT idea, but the whole nazi thing, I mean seriously, that's like talking about the CSI furry thing (don't get mad at me Fodder). Could you tell me were you got your pic made, or did you do it yourself. Also, terrible timing, but Kyriann, does that refer to Kyriann my wayward son?


 
Do you realize how long it took me to understand wtf you just said? lmao, I still am not sure I get it though, I think I do..Maybe


----------



## Xavan (Sep 25, 2010)

KyriannRedFox said:


> Do you realize how long it took me to understand wtf you just said? lmao, I still am not sure I get it though, I think I do..Maybe



You know, Journey-Carry On My Wayward Son, I thought that your name Kyriann almost sounded like carry on,so...yeeah.


----------

